# [OT] Opera 8.54 vs 9

## psotnik

Witam, chiałem spytać innych o przeglądarke Opera. Mam takie spostrzezenia.

Opera 9:

Totalnie świruje z JAVa - testowalem na sun-jdk-1.5.07 i Blackdown JDK 1.4.2.03, kilka apletow, bank, nawet czateria. Wszędzie opera sie wysuje. Zato flash dobrze dziala, np video.google.com czy smog.pl

Opera 8.54

Wszystko odwrotnie. flash player nie dziala. JAVa dziala dobrze.

Jak sie u Was sprawy miewaja?

----------

## n0rbi666

Opery 8.54 nie używałem, zacząłem od 9  :Smile: 

Spostrzeżenia : Java (od suna jdk 1.5.0.07 jre  1.5.0.07)

Flash generalnie działa, ale np smog lub video.google.com nie ... pisze loading/buffering i tyle ...

----------

## no4b

 *Quote:*   

> Flash generalnie działa, ale np smog lub video.google.com nie ... pisze loading/buffering i tyle ...

 

Identycznie jest w wersji 8.x Opery.

Osobiście javy nie używam, więc nie jestem w stanie powiedzieć, czy działa. Natomiast w Operze 9 bezproblemowo działa mplayer-plugin (a co dodatkowo cenię, nie wymaga obecności mozilli czy firefoxa, których nie mam i mieć nie chcę).

----------

## nbvcxz

Opera 9 nie wymaga x11-libs/openmotif z zależnościami.

Javy staram się nie używać, a co do flashy - większość działa, ale nie wszystkie poprawnie: np. klawisze kursorów zamiast przesunąć element flash przewijają stronę w Operze

----------

## Kajan

U mnie na 9 Java OK ale reklamy flashowe nie wiem jakim cudem nie zamykaja sie gdy wciskam na nich X, na 8.54 i na innych przeglądarkach nie ma tego problemu.

Pozdro

----------

## lazy_bum

 *psotnik wrote:*   

> Opera 9:
> 
> Zato flash dobrze dziala, np video.google.com czy smog.pl
> 
> Opera 8.54
> ...

 

U mnie flash jak nie działał w 8.54 tak i w 9 nie działa za dobrze (czytać: w ogóle ;-) z ww. serwisami.

 *Kajan wrote:*   

> U mnie na 9 Java OK ale reklamy flashowe nie wiem jakim cudem nie zamykaja sie gdy wciskam na nich X, na 8.54 i na innych przeglądarkach nie ma tego problemu.

 

Mam podobny problem, a w zasadzie miałem... opcja "No Flash!" i przeglądanie sieci znowu stało się przyjemne.

Czasem pomagało też masowe klikanie w "X", ale to raczej marne "rozwiązanie". (-;

 *nbvcxz wrote:*   

> (...) a co do flashy - większość działa, ale nie wszystkie poprawnie: np. klawisze kursorów zamiast przesunąć element flash przewijają stronę w Operze

 

Fakt, strasznie to irytujące. /-:

Coś mi się wydaje, że nie lubie 9tki? Więc może jakiś plusik na koniec:

Jest jeszcze szybsza (czyżby placebo?), "Block content" jest bardzo fajny.

----------

## psotnik

Widze ze opera ma swoich fanow wsród GentooUsers  :Smile:  Odaplilem na operze 8.54 flasha na video.google.com, dziala, tylko nie wiem co z glosem   :Laughing:  moze akurat na nieme spoty trafilem  :Cool:  w 9 bez problemu najmijeszego.Zmienilem polozenie flasha na /opt/opera/lib/opera/plugins/ Jakims dziwnym cudem to pomoglo, Wlasnie poza tymi reklamami, Tez nie potrafie ich za nic zamknać po 9, dziwna przypadlosc i bardzo uciązliwa jeżeli czytasz artykuł a reklama zasłania częsc tekstu  :Rolling Eyes:  Może wkońcu flash 8 sie pojawi i cos sie zmieni. A smog.pl nadal odmawia wspólpracy z opera 8.54, myslalme, że jezeli video.google.com działa to engin filmow flash jest taki sam. 

Co do JAVA, dla mnie osobiscie jest ważna np do banku. W 9 mialme na kilku środowiskach JRE (JDK) po odpalaeniu strony z elementami JAVA albo dostawałem komunikat, że Apletu nie znaleziono albo opera się zapętlała a najczęsciej poprostu crash był  :Crying or Very sad:  Szkoda, że nie mam możliwośći sprawdzenie tego na innych dystrybucjach Linuxa, bo conajmnije dwa poważne błędy w nowej operze są.

----------

## v7n

1. Co do głosu - możecie spróbować odpalać operkę przez

$ aoss opera

2. Nie wiem czemu, kiedyś działało, teraz już. Jedyne pocieszenie, że w Innej Słusznej Przeglądarce działa  :Wink: 

http://suse.ehelp.pl/modules/news/article.php?storyid=466

----------

## mziab

 *v7n wrote:*   

> 1. Co do głosu - możecie spróbować odpalać operkę przez
> 
> $ aoss opera

 

Albo zmodyfikować w następujący sposób /usr/bin/opera.

Znajdujemy linię:

```
OPERA_LD_PRELOAD="${LD_PRELOAD}"
```

I zamieniamy na:

```
OPERA_LD_PRELOAD="libaoss.so:${LD_PRELOAD}"
```

Ten sposób jest nieco wygodniejszy. Ma tylko ten minus, że trzeba zmieniać tę linię po każdej aktualizacji Opery.

A wracając do głównego topicu, powiem, że jestem z nowej Opery raczej zadowolony. Pod 8.54 nie chciały mi się wczytywać filmy z youtube, jeśli były osadzone na innej stronie. Na samym youtube było ok. W każdym razie, teraz zawsze działają. Javy nie używam, więc nie wypowiem się na temat jej działania.

Z rzeczy negatywnych muszę zauważyć, że dźwięk we flashach lubi przerywać, gdy skaczę po zakładkach. Pod starą Operą się to nigdy nie zdarzało. Nowa Opera wyprawia też dziwne rzeczy z niektórymi kanałami RSS. Powracają losowe stare wiadomości z tychże kanałów.

----------

## no4b

 *Quote:*   

> Pod 8.54 nie chciały mi się wczytywać filmy z youtube, jeśli były osadzone na innej stronie. Na samym youtube było ok. W każdym razie, teraz zawsze działają.

 

Ciekawe dlaczego u mnie nie działają ani na 8, ani na 9, nie ważne czy osadzone na innej stronie czy bezpośrednio z youtube ;/

----------

## mziab

Z doświadczenia powiem, że najczęściej nie chodzą, jeśli jesteś za NATem.

----------

## v7n

@mziab - a jest jakiś sposób, żeby to naprawić, obejść?

----------

## psotnik

Sprawdziłem kilka spotow na youtube.com, video.goog.com i wszystkie działały dzięk też mam, bez zarzutu. Smog nie działą nie wiem czmu, spoty sa przeciez głównie z youtube, A jeżeli chodzi o NAT, to jestem  za sam nie wiem iloma  :Very Happy:  i i jeszcze proxy pod drodze;). Opera w wersji 8.54. Nic nie modyfikowalem w operze poza podlinkowaniem flasha, o czym pisałme wczesnije. 9 jak narazie mnie awodzi bo nie wiem co sie z ta JAVA dzieje, zadnych budow, logow nic poczekam az wyjdzie  nowsza wersja  :Laughing:  bo jak juz bylo wspomniane mplayer-in dosc ladnie dziala a na 8.54 byl albo glos albo dzwiek   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

Pozdrawiam userow Opery

----------

## no4b

 *mziab wrote:*   

> Z doświadczenia powiem, że najczęściej nie chodzą, jeśli jesteś za NATem.

 

Nie jestem za natem. Wyłączenie firewalla też nic nie daje.

----------

## Kajan

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mam podobny problem, a w zasadzie miałem... opcja "No Flash!" i przeglądanie sieci znowu stało się przyjemne.
> 
> 

 

Możesz przybliżyć gdzie ta opcja bo nie moge znaleść.

Pozdro

----------

## lazy_bum

 *Kajan wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Mam podobny problem, a w zasadzie miałem... opcja "No Flash!" i przeglądanie sieci znowu stało się przyjemne.
> 
>  
> ...

 

*klik*

 *no4b wrote:*   

>  *mziab wrote:*   Z doświadczenia powiem, że najczęściej nie chodzą, jeśli jesteś za NATem. 
> 
> Nie jestem za natem. Wyłączenie firewalla też nic nie daje.

 

U mnie nie działa i za NATem i bez NATu...

 *no4b wrote:*   

> Natomiast w Operze 9 bezproblemowo działa mplayer-plugin (a co dodatkowo cenię, nie wymaga obecności mozilli czy firefoxa, których nie mam i mieć nie chcę).

 

Ja za to bym poprosił o przybliżenie tego. Jeżeli się nie mylę to ten z portage nadal wymaga mozilli. /-:

----------

## wodzik

gdzies na hackingu jakis czas temu bylo o dziurach w operze. dziur nie ma dopiero w wersji 9 bodajze. nie wiem jak sie to ma z bezpieczenistwem na linuksie (wlasciwie to sie domyslam ze nijak ]:->), ale jak ktos ma windowsa to lepiej zainstalowac 9ke ;]

----------

## Piecia

Spróbowałem użyć v9 na kurniku, skończyło się na panicznym zamykaniu opery i restartowaniu Xów. Strasznie komputer przymulał. Po za tym w v9 dalej nie poprawili błędu przy wysyłaniu emaili z załącznikami które zawierają pliterki.

----------

## no4b

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> U mnie nie działa i za NATem i bez NATu...
> 
>  *no4b wrote:*   Natomiast w Operze 9 bezproblemowo działa mplayer-plugin (a co dodatkowo cenię, nie wymaga obecności mozilli czy firefoxa, których nie mam i mieć nie chcę). 
> ...

 

http://my.opera.com/polski/forums/topic.dml?id=130249

Informacja o tym, że z nowszymi niż 1.6 wersjami gecko-sdk nie działa jest już nieaktualna.

Znajdziesz tam how-to, możesz spoglądnąć też na mój post, jeśli masz 64bitowy system.

----------

## psotnik

 :Twisted Evil:  Zauwazyłem dziwną przypadłość z dzwiękiem. Loguje się do systemu włączam audacious (output alsa) to potem juz nie mam dzwieku w animacjach flashowym. Włacze najpier opere, działa ok. Równoczesny dzwiek z player i animacji flashowych tez nie diała. Audacious i np mplayer działaja równolegle bez  problemu. Może ktoś sprawdzi jak sie sprawy miewaja na innych hostach.  :Wink: 

----------

## Piecia

Jak masz chęć to spróbuj może media-sound/esound, może z dźwiękiem ci pomoże. Chyba że masz inny program pełniący tą funkcję.

----------

## Gabrys

Mi o dziwo w Operze 9 działa doskonale Java (jakiś czat sobie odpaliłem) i Flash, ale żadne filmiki już nie. Pod Mozilla Bon Echo też pokazuje ciągle tylko "Buffering/Loading". Ostatecznie tylko w IE (bo se odpaliłem pod Gentoo) i pod Fx 1.5 działają filmiki, ale bez dźwięku. Pamiętam tylko, że jak kiedyś odpalałem najpierw esd a potem firefox (1.5), to filmiki działały z dźwiękiem, ale dźwięk był cholernie mocno opóźniony, pewnie przez cache serwera dźwięku.

Ktoś wie jak się ustawia długość bufora w esd?

----------

## psotnik

Moja wiedza jest marna jeżeli chodzi o dzwięk, ogranicza się tylko do ALSAy, jakoś nigdy nie douczyłem sie o esound   :Rolling Eyes:  Ale sprobuje prze weekend;)

Czy esound działa jak arts?

----------

## no4b

Ściągnąłem sobie binarkę fx 2 beta1 i flashe z youtube działają, natomiast w żadnej Operze nie chcą ruszyć ;/ Nie mam pomysłu co może być powodem, skoro niektórym osobom działa.

----------

## Gabrys

A mi nie działają w Fx2beta1  :Crying or Very sad: 

 *YouTube wrote:*   

> Phone Tag
> 
> Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Macromedia's Flash Player. Click here to get the latest flash player.
> 
> 

 

Update:

Mimo, że we wtyczkach pokazywało, że mam flesza i to włączonego, to ściągnąłem sobie install_flash_player7.tar.gz i zainstalowałem z poziomu użytkownika. Nagle zaczęły działać flesze i faktycznie YouTube też działa i to z dźwiękiem bez żadnych dodatkowych zabiegów  :Very Happy: .

----------

## psotnik

Parę dni testów, przedstawiam wyniki. 

1 esound nie pomaga, opera tak jakby blokowała ALSAe, na audacious ciagle dostaje komunikat ze urządzenie dzwięku jest zajęte

2 audacious gra, flashowe prezentacje w operze sa bez glosu

3 pofatygowalme sie na windowsa xp zinstalowalme opere 9 i pierwsze sposptrzezenie częsc reklma flashowym sie nie zamyka, lub zamyka sie w taki  sposob, że zostaje biały prostoką, taki cien obszaru reklamy, (flash 7 jaki i  :Cool: 

Coś mi sie wydaje ze pospieszył sie zespół opery z nowa wersja.

----------

## no4b

 *Quote:*   

> 1 esound nie pomaga, opera tak jakby blokowała ALSAe, na audacious ciagle dostaje komunikat ze urządzenie dzwięku jest zajęte

 

Nie mam esound i audaciusa, ale xmms problemów nie zgłasza.

 *Quote:*   

> 3 pofatygowalme sie na windowsa xp zinstalowalme opere 9 i pierwsze sposptrzezenie częsc reklma flashowym sie nie zamyka, lub zamyka sie w taki sposob, że zostaje biały prostoką, taki cien obszaru reklamy,

 

Zainstaluj flasha 9, problem zniknie.

----------

## psotnik

 *no4b wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zainstaluj flasha 9, problem zniknie.

 

Ale Macromedia/Adobe wypuszila dopiero flash 8 na Windowsa a na Linuxa 7  :Wink: 

----------

## Gabrys

Jest 9 na windę, ale pod Linuksa 32bit nie widziałem nigdy nic więcej niż 7, chyba, że Flash 8 instalowany przez IEs4Linux i to w IE6.

----------

## psotnik

 :Embarassed:  nie wiedzialme o flash 9 mój błąd. Dopier co 8 się pojawiła. Fajnie a co z nami, Linux Userami  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## no4b

Prace nad pluginem dla Linuksa podobno trwają: http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/

----------

## lazy_bum

Co do flash'a i Opery 9 to zastosowałem sposób podany przez kolegę mziaba i filmy z youtube jak i video.google działają (testowałem na dwóch kompach):

1. 

```
emerge -C net-www/netscape-flash
```

2. Ściągamy sobie "instalkę" flash'a ze strony Adobe

3. Rozpakowujemy, instalujemy jako nasz user zgodnie z instrukacjami (dla przeglądarki Opera oczywiście ;-).

4. Odpalamy Operę.

5. Cieszymy się działającymi flash'ami. (-;

----------

## psotnik

Odświeżę trochę wątek. Chciałem zobaczyć jak sie sprawuje najnowsza Opera, niestety nadal w połączeniu z Java wywala się. Niestety zapomniałem ebuild do wersji 8.54 zarchiwizować i teraz nie mam jak wrócić do tej wersji, ponieważ instale  owszem działają ale uruchomienie opery wywołuje naruszenie pamięci. Mam więc prośbę bo całą niedziele szukam  i znaleźć nie mogę ebuilda opera-8.54.

PS opera-9.02 instaluje przez emerge, ustawiam ścieżkę do JRE /opt/sun-jdk-1.0.5.08/jre/lib/i386 (piszę z pamięci więc mogę coś przekręcić). jakieś proste aplety czasami zadziałają, ale banki (co jest dla mniej najważniejsze) wywalają się. na wersji 8.54 nie mam takich problemów, ech  :Sad:  Moze jakieś archiwum ebuildów jest gdześ na sieci??

----------

## Raku

 *psotnik wrote:*   

> Niestety zapomniałem ebuild do wersji 8.54 zarchiwizować i teraz nie mam jak wrócić do tej wersji, ponieważ instale  owszem działają ale uruchomienie opery wywołuje naruszenie pamięci. Mam więc prośbę bo całą niedziele szukam  i znaleźć nie mogę ebuilda opera-8.54.

 

tak off-topicowo trochę tu napiszę. Ci, co śledzili wątek o xmmsie załapią pewnie ironię, bo to do nich kierowane:

Jak developerzy Gentoo śmieli ograniczać wolność użytkowników i usunęli stary ebuild do opery??? To szczyt chamstwa!!!!

wiem, wiem, prostackie i nie do końca celne, ale popprostu NMSP   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Odinist

Mam Operę 9.02 (qt-static) + sun-jre-bin-1.5.0.08-r1 + flash 7 zainstalowany przez FF i zarówno działają mi serwisy typu youtube.com jak i aplety Javy (kurnik.pl, webgg, banków nie sprawdzałem bo nie mam konta)

----------

## Belliash

przeciez w portage jest flash9   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lazy_bum

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *psotnik wrote:*   Niestety zapomniałem ebuild do wersji 8.54 zarchiwizować i teraz nie mam jak wrócić do tej wersji, ponieważ instale  owszem działają ale uruchomienie opery wywołuje naruszenie pamięci. Mam więc prośbę bo całą niedziele szukam  i znaleźć nie mogę ebuilda opera-8.54. 
> 
> tak off-topicowo trochę tu napiszę. Ci, co śledzili wątek o xmmsie załapią pewnie ironię, bo to do nich kierowane:
> 
> Jak developerzy Gentoo śmieli ograniczać wolność użytkowników i usunęli stary ebuild do opery??? To szczyt chamstwa!!!!
> ...

 

[OT] To wcale nie jest śmieszne, bo takie problemy istnieją. Pomijam wątek XMMSa, ale miałem kiedyś problem z jajkiem. Wszystkie nowsze wywalały mi kompa po jakiś 10-15 minutach, a to które było stabilne z portage znikło. Wtedy "uratował mnie" ktoś z #gentoo.pl, kto akurat używał tego samego jajka, którego potrzebowałem i miał do niego ładniutki ebuild. (-:

Więc jakiś ebuild'owy śmietnik by się mógł przydać. [/OT]

----------

## Gabrys

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> [OT] To wcale nie jest śmieszne, bo takie problemy istnieją. Pomijam wątek XMMSa, ale miałem kiedyś problem z jajkiem. Wszystkie nowsze wywalały mi kompa po jakiś 10-15 minutach, a to które było stabilne z portage znikło. Wtedy "uratował mnie" ktoś z #gentoo.pl, kto akurat używał tego samego jajka, którego potrzebowałem i miał do niego ładniutki ebuild. (-:
> 
> Więc jakiś ebuild'owy śmietnik by się mógł przydać. [/OT]

 

[OT]Szczytem chamstwa jest zamaskowanie Xorg-a 6.9. Na 7.0 ani 7.1 nie działa mi akceleracja na mojej karcie VooDoo 3. To znany problem, a oni tak bezdusznie...  :Sad: [/OT]

----------

## psotnik

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *psotnik wrote:*   Niestety zapomniałem ebuild do wersji 8.54 zarchiwizować i teraz nie mam jak wrócić do tej wersji, ponieważ instale  owszem działają ale uruchomienie opery wywołuje naruszenie pamięci. Mam więc prośbę bo całą niedziele szukam  i znaleźć nie mogę ebuilda opera-8.54. 
> 
> tak off-topicowo trochę tu napiszę. Ci, co śledzili wątek o xmmsie załapią pewnie ironię, bo to do nich kierowane:
> 
> Jak developerzy Gentoo śmieli ograniczać wolność użytkowników i usunęli stary ebuild do opery??? To szczyt chamstwa!!!!
> ...

 

wg mnie podobieństwa tu brak, xmms jest naprawdę leciwym oprogramowaniem, jak developrze uznali ze należy pozbyć się tego softu z oficjalnego drzewa widocznie tak powinno być, opera 8.54 jest o wiele młodsza. wg mnie wersja 9 jest jeszcze nie dopracowana. wystarczy pośledzić wątki odnośnie bezpieczeństwa, luk w wersjach 9.x zresztą moje osobiste zdanie. spytałem czy może komuś sie gdzieś zachował ebuild do wersji 8.45. nie krytykuje ze zniknęła ona z portage, tylko szukam ebuldu  :Wink:  nie wiem też czy na jakiś serwerze lezą archiwa ebuldow lub coś w tym rodzaju. nie znalazłem więc proszę o pomoc. Flash działa ładnie pod każdą wersją opery, inaczej jest u mnie z javą, co podkreśliłem. Dla dowód załączam log

```

#

# An unexpected error has been detected by HotSpot Virtual Machine:

#

#  SIGSEGV (0xb) at pc=0xb721eec3, pid=9084, tid=3063994688

#

# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (1.5.0_08-b03 mixed mode)

# Problematic frame:

# C  [libqt-mt.so.3+0x214ec3]  _ZN12QApplication6notifyEP7QObjectP6QEvent+0x4f

#

---------------  T H R E A D  ---------------

Current thread (0x09951458):  JavaThread "main" [_thread_in_native, id=9084]

siginfo:si_signo=11, si_errno=0, si_code=1, si_addr=0x02400126

Registers:

EAX=0x02400122, EBX=0xb76caa18, ECX=0xbfb488fc, EDX=0xbfb48290

ESP=0xbfb480d0, EBP=0xbfb48218, ESI=0x02400122, EDI=0x08a2a02c

EIP=0xb721eec3, CR2=0x02400126, EFLAGS=0x00010293

Top of Stack: (sp=0xbfb480d0)

0xbfb480d0:   bfb488fc 091f03d8 bfb48290 bfb480e0

0xbfb480e0:   08b07cc8 00000000 bfb48238 b76caa18

0xbfb480f0:   bfb48400 bfb488fc b721ecf1 b76caa18

0xbfb48100:   097f3e50 0a0fc310 bfb48258 b721eeff

0xbfb48110:   bfb488fc 097f3e50 bfb48290 00000000

0xbfb48120:   b76e1d48 ffffff00 00000000 00000000

0xbfb48130:   00000010 0000002f 08a86560 b76caa18

0xbfb48140:   08a86560 b6ee1cec bfb48178 b76caa18 

Instructions: (pc=0xb721eec3)

0xb721eeb3:   0f 84 ff 00 00 00 c6 85 4f ff ff ff 00 8b 75 0c

0xb721eec3:   f6 46 04 02 0f 84 d2 00 00 00 8b 4d 10 8b 41 04 

Stack: [0xbf949000,0xbfb49000),  sp=0xbfb480d0,  free space=2044k

Native frames: (J=compiled Java code, j=interpreted, Vv=VM code, C=native code)

C  [libqt-mt.so.3+0x214ec3]  _ZN12QApplication6notifyEP7QObjectP6QEvent+0x4f

C  [libqt-mt.so.3+0x208b61]  _ZN10QEventLoop14activateTimersEv+0x395

C  [libqt-mt.so.3+0x1c2eee]  _ZN10QEventLoop13processEventsEj+0x66c

C  [libqt-mt.so.3+0x22ad1a]  _ZN10QEventLoop9enterLoopEv+0x52

C  [libqt-mt.so.3+0x22ac72]  _ZN10QEventLoop4execEv+0x26

C  [libqt-mt.so.3+0x214053]  _ZN12QApplication4execEv+0x1f

C  [opera+0x5c0e23]

C  [opera+0x1b886]

C  [opera+0x16ab4]  _ZN6QFrame10paintEventEP11QPaintEvent+0x178

C  [libc.so.6+0x14eec]  __libc_start_main+0xdc

---------------  P R O C E S S  ---------------

Java Threads: ( => current thread )

  0x09b4dbf0 JavaThread "Thread-9" [_thread_blocked, id=9385]

  0x09381a98 JavaThread "AWT-EventQueue-3" [_thread_blocked, id=9384]

  0x09840650 JavaThread "Thread-8" [_thread_blocked, id=9383]

  0x09de1058 JavaThread "Thread-7" [_thread_blocked, id=9336]

  0x093bcaa8 JavaThread "AWT-EventQueue-2" [_thread_blocked, id=9334]

  0x09c6d928 JavaThread "Thread-5" [_thread_blocked, id=9333]

  0x095344e8 JavaThread "AWT-EventQueue-0" [_thread_blocked, id=9317]

  0x09fa2b68 JavaThread "AWT-Shutdown" [_thread_blocked, id=9316]

  0x09b204e0 JavaThread "AWT-XAWT" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=9315]

  0x097f9640 JavaThread "Java2D Disposer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=9314]

  0x09d97308 JavaThread "Low Memory Detector" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=9312]

  0x09e86310 JavaThread "CompilerThread0" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=9311]

  0x092a5218 JavaThread "Signal Dispatcher" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=9310]

  0x09e43330 JavaThread "Finalizer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=9309]

  0x0938e200 JavaThread "Reference Handler" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=9308]

=>0x09951458 JavaThread "main" [_thread_in_native, id=9084]

Other Threads:

  0x09c32788 VMThread [id=9307]

  0x0943bf30 WatcherThread [id=9313]

VM state:not at safepoint (normal execution)

VM Mutex/Monitor currently owned by a thread: None

Heap

 def new generation   total 576K, used 390K [0xa6c90000, 0xa6d30000, 0xa7170000)

  eden space 512K,  73% used [0xa6c90000, 0xa6cee720, 0xa6d10000)

  from space 64K,  20% used [0xa6d10000, 0xa6d134a0, 0xa6d20000)

  to   space 64K,   0% used [0xa6d20000, 0xa6d20000, 0xa6d30000)

 tenured generation   total 2472K, used 1550K [0xa7170000, 0xa73da000, 0xaac90000)

   the space 2472K,  62% used [0xa7170000, 0xa72f3a58, 0xa72f3c00, 0xa73da000)

 compacting perm gen  total 8192K, used 7120K [0xaac90000, 0xab490000, 0xaec90000)

   the space 8192K,  86% used [0xaac90000, 0xab384250, 0xab384400, 0xab490000)

No shared spaces configured.

Dynamic libraries:

08048000-089d7000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 852033     /opt/opera/lib/opera/9.02-20060919.6/opera

089d7000-08a2a000 rw-p 0098f000 08:02 852033     /opt/opera/lib/opera/9.02-20060919.6/opera

08a2a000-0a284000 rw-p 08a2a000 00:00 0          [heap]

a6673000-a6699000 r--p 00000000 08:02 542878     /usr/share/fonts/corefonts/verdanai.ttf

a6699000-a669c000 ---p a6699000 00:00 0 

a669c000-a671a000 rwxp a669c000 00:00 0 

a671a000-a671d000 ---p a671a000 00:00 0 

a671d000-a679b000 rwxp a671d000 00:00 0 

a67ed000-a683e000 r--p 00000000 08:02 542866     /usr/share/fonts/corefonts/times.ttf

a683e000-a6888000 r--p 00000000 08:02 542840     /usr/share/fonts/corefonts/cour.ttf

a6888000-a688b000 ---p a6888000 00:00 0 

a688b000-a6909000 rwxp a688b000 00:00 0 

a6909000-a690c000 ---p a6909000 00:00 0 

a690c000-a698a000 rwxp a690c000 00:00 0 

a698a000-a698d000 ---p a698a000 00:00 0 

a698d000-a6a0b000 rwxp a698d000 00:00 0 

a6a0b000-a6a0e000 ---p a6a0b000 00:00 0 

a6a0e000-a6a8c000 rwxp a6a0e000 00:00 0 

a6a8c000-a6a8f000 ---p a6a8c000 00:00 0 

a6a8f000-a6b0d000 rwxp a6a8f000 00:00 0 

a6b0d000-a6b10000 ---p a6b0d000 00:00 0 

a6b10000-a6b8e000 rwxp a6b10000 00:00 0 

a6b8e000-a6b91000 ---p a6b8e000 00:00 0 

a6b91000-a6c0f000 rwxp a6b91000 00:00 0 

a6c0f000-a6c12000 ---p a6c0f000 00:00 0 

a6c12000-a6d30000 rwxp a6c12000 00:00 0 

a6d30000-a7170000 rwxp a6d30000 00:00 0 

a7170000-a73da000 rwxp a7170000 00:00 0 

a73da000-aac90000 rwxp a73da000 00:00 0 

aac90000-ab490000 rwxp aac90000 00:00 0 

ab490000-aec90000 rwxp ab490000 00:00 0 

aec9c000-b12b2000 r--s 00000000 08:02 704760     /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08/jre/lib/rt.jar

b12b2000-b12b3000 ---p b12b2000 00:00 0 

b12b3000-b1ab3000 rwxp b12b3000 00:00 0 

b1ab3000-b1ab4000 ---p b1ab3000 00:00 0 

b1ab4000-b22b4000 rwxp b1ab4000 00:00 0 

b22b8000-b2400000 rwxp b22b8000 00:00 0 

b2400000-b42b8000 rwxp b2400000 00:00 0 

b42b8000-b42b9000 ---p b42b8000 00:00 0 

b42b9000-b4ab9000 rwxp b42b9000 00:00 0 

b4acf000-b4b36000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 704614     /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08/jre/lib/i386/libfontmanager.so

b4b36000-b4b40000 rw-p 00067000 08:02 704614     /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08/jre/lib/i386/libfontmanager.so

b4b40000-b4b44000 rw-p b4b40000 00:00 0 

b4b44000-b4b6f000 r--s 00000000 08:02 704559     /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08/jre/lib/ext/sunpkcs11.jar

b4b6f000-b4b96000 r--s 00000000 08:02 704558     /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08/jre/lib/ext/sunjce_provider.jar

b4b96000-b5406000 r--s 00000000 08:02 930120     /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08/jre/lib/charsets.jar

b5406000-b5407000 ---p b5406000 00:00 0 

b5407000-b5c07000 rwxp b5407000 00:00 0 

b5c07000-b5c0b000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 194938     /lib/libnss_dns-2.3.6.so

b5c0b000-b5c0d000 rw-p 00003000 08:02 194938     /lib/libnss_dns-2.3.6.so

b5c1e000-b5ce2000 r--s 00000000 08:02 704557     /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08/jre/lib/ext/localedata.jar

b5ce2000-b5d10000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 704665     /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08/jre/lib/i386/xawt/libmawt.so

b5d10000-b5d13000 rw-p 0002e000 08:02 704665     /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08/jre/lib/i386/xawt/libmawt.so

b5d13000-b5d14000 rw-p b5d13000 00:00 0 

b5d14000-b5d15000 ---p b5d14000 00:00 0 

b5d15000-b5d95000 rwxp b5d15000 00:00 0 

b5d95000-b5d98000 ---p b5d95000 00:00 0 

b5d98000-b5e16000 rwxp b5d98000 00:00 0 

b5e16000-b5e19000 ---p b5e16000 00:00 0 

b5e19000-b5e97000 rwxp b5e19000 00:00 0 

b5e97000-b5e9a000 ---p b5e97000 00:00 0 

b5e9a000-b5f18000 rwxp b5e9a000 00:00 0 

b5f18000-b5f1b000 ---p b5f18000 00:00 0 

b5f1b000-b5f99000 rwxp b5f1b000 00:00 0 

b5f99000-b5f9c000 ---p b5f99000 00:00 0 

b5f9c000-b601a000 rwxp b5f9c000 00:00 0 

b601a000-b601b000 ---p b601a000 00:00 0 

b601b000-b60a0000 rwxp b601b000 00:00 0 

b60a0000-b60bc000 rwxp b60a0000 00:00 0 

b60bc000-b60be000 rwxp b60bc000 00:00 0 

b60be000-b60da000 rwxp b60be000 00:00 0 

b60da000-b60db000 rwxp b60da000 00:00 0 

b60db000-b60dc000 rwxp b60db000 00:00 0 

b60dc000-b60de000 rwxp b60dc000 00:00 0 

b60de000-b60fa000 rwxp b60de000 00:00 0 

b60fa000-b60fe000 rwxp b60fa000 00:00 0 

b60fe000-b611a000 rwxp b60fe000 00:00 0 

b611a000-b6121000 rwxp b611a000 00:00 0 

b6121000-b619b000 rwxp b6121000 00:00 0 

b619b000-b61b0000 r--s 00000000 08:02 704701     /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08/jre/lib/jce.jar

b61b0000-b6235000 r--s 00000000 08:02 704702     /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08/jre/lib/jsse.jar

b6235000-b629e000 rw-p b6235000 00:00 0 

b629e000-b6396000 r--s 00000000 08:02 704757     /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08/jre/lib/plugin.jar

b6396000-b63e3000 r--p 00000000 08:02 542836     /usr/share/fonts/corefonts/courbd.ttf

b63ec000-b63fd000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 704655     /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08/jre/lib/i386/libnet.so

b63fd000-b63fe000 rw-p 00011000 08:02 704655     /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08/jre/lib/i386/libnet.so

b63fe000-b6410000 r--s 00000000 08:02 819201     /opt/opera/share/opera/java/opera.jar

b6410000-b641f000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 704661     /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08/jre/lib/i386/libzip.so

b641f000-b6421000 rw-p 0000e000 08:02 704661     /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08/jre/lib/i386/libzip.so

b6421000-b643e000 r--p 00000000 08:02 251103     /usr/share/locale/pl/LC_MESSAGES/libc.mo

b6441000-b6447000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 704656     /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08/jre/lib/i386/libnio.so

b6447000-b6448000 rw-p 00005000 08:02 704656     /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08/jre/lib/i386/libnio.so

b6448000-b6450000 rw-s 00000000 08:02 357846     /tmp/hsperfdata_dmnk/9084

b6450000-b6465000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 819205     /opt/opera/lib/opera/plugins/libnpp.so

b6465000-b6467000 rw-p 00015000 08:02 819205     /opt/opera/lib/opera/plugins/libnpp.so

b6467000-b646d000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 704663     /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08/jre/lib/i386/native_threads/libhpi.so

b646d000-b646e000 rw-p 00006000 08:02 704663     /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08/jre/lib/i386/native_threads/libhpi.so

b6492000-b6493000 rwxp b6492000 00:00 0 

b6493000-b6494000 r--p b6493000 00:00 0 

b6495000-b64b7000 r--p 00000000 08:02 542877     /usr/share/fonts/corefonts/verdanab.ttf

b64b7000-b64da000 r--p 00000000 08:02 542881     /usr/share/fonts/corefonts/verdana.ttf

b64da000-b6520000 r--p 00000000 08:02 542826     /usr/share/fonts/corefonts/arialbd.ttf

b6520000-b6528000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 194966     /lib/libnss_files-2.3.6.so

b6528000-b652a000 rw-p 00007000 08:02 194966     /lib/libnss_files-2.3.6.so

b652a000-b6530000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 194916     /lib/libnss_compat-2.3.6.so

b6530000-b6532000 rw-p 00006000 08:02 194916     /lib/libnss_compat-2.3.6.so

b6533000-b6541000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 194917     /lib/libresolv-2.3.6.so

b6541000-b6543000 rw-p 0000d000 08:02 194917     /lib/libresolv-2.3.6.so

b6543000-b67b7000 rw-p b6543000 00:00 0 

b67b7000-b67db000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 198465     /usr/lib/libpng12.so.0.12.0

b67db000-b67dc000 rw-p 00023000 08:02 198465     /usr/lib/libpng12.so.0.12.0

b67dc000-b6806000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 534141     /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdefx.so.4.2.0

b6806000-b6807000 rw-p 0002a000 08:02 534141     /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdefx.so.4.2.0

b6807000-b683b000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 79383      /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/plugins/styles/keramik.so

b683b000-b683d000 rw-p 00033000 08:02 79383      /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/plugins/styles/keramik.so

b683d000-b68fa000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 366355     /usr/lib/libaspell.so.15.1.4

b68fa000-b68fe000 rw-p 000bc000 08:02 366355     /usr/lib/libaspell.so.15.1.4

b68fe000-b6902000 rw-p b68fe000 00:00 0 

b6905000-b6907000 r--s 00000000 08:02 704556     /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08/jre/lib/ext/dnsns.jar

b6907000-b6909000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 194586     /usr/lib/gconv/ISO8859-2.so

b6909000-b690b000 rw-p 00001000 08:02 194586     /usr/lib/gconv/ISO8859-2.so

b690b000-b6913000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 194919     /lib/libnss_nis-2.3.6.so

b6913000-b6915000 rw-p 00007000 08:02 194919     /lib/libnss_nis-2.3.6.so

b6915000-b6916000 rw-p b6915000 00:00 0 

b6917000-b695b000 r--p 00000000 08:02 542832     /usr/share/fonts/corefonts/arial.ttf

b695b000-b69a8000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 8669       /usr/lib/libXt.so.6.0.0

b69a8000-b69ab000 rw-p 0004d000 08:02 8669       /usr/lib/libXt.so.6.0.0

b69ab000-b69ac000 rw-p b69ab000 00:00 0 

b69b1000-b69b4000 rw-p b69b1000 00:00 0 

b69b4000-b69b9000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 218965     /lib/libgpm.so.1.19.0

b69b9000-b69ba000 rw-p 00004000 08:02 218965     /lib/libgpm.so.1.19.0

b69ba000-b69be000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 852034     /opt/opera/lib/opera/9.02-20060919.6/spellcheck.so

b69be000-b69bf000 rw-p 00004000 08:02 852034     /opt/opera/lib/opera/9.02-20060919.6/spellcheck.so

b69bf000-b69f2000 r--p 00000000 08:02 259772     /usr/lib/locale/pl_PL.utf8/LC_CTYPE

b69f2000-b6a0d000 r--p 00000000 08:02 296623     /usr/lib/locale/pl_PL.utf8/LC_COLLATE

b6a0d000-b6a0f000 rw-p b6a0d000 00:00 0 

b6a0f000-b6a2d000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 12354      /usr/lib/libexpat.so.0.5.0

b6a2d000-b6a2f000 rw-p 0001d000 08:02 12354      /usr/lib/libexpat.so.0.5.0

b6a2f000-b6a33000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 107        /usr/lib/libXfixes.so.3.1.0

b6a33000-b6a34000 rw-p 00003000 08:02 107        /usr/lib/libXfixes.so.3.1.0

b6a34000-b6a45000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 194906     /lib/libnsl-2.3.6.so

b6a45000-b6a47000 rw-p 00010000 08:02 194906     /lib/libnsl-2.3.6.so

b6a47000-b6a49000 rw-p b6a47000 00:00 0 

b6a49000-b6a54000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 704660     /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08/jre/lib/i386/libverify.so

b6a54000-b6a55000 rw-p 0000b000 08:02 704660     /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08/jre/lib/i386/libverify.so

b6a55000-b6a56000 rw-p b6a55000 00:00 0 

b6a56000-b6a5a000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 333957     /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6.0.0

b6a5a000-b6a5b000 rw-p 00003000 08:02 333957     /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6.0.0

b6a5b000-b6a5d000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 143487     /usr/lib/libXau.so.6.0.0

b6a5d000-b6a5e000 rw-p 00001000 08:02 143487     /usr/lib/libXau.so.6.0.0

b6a5e000-b6a66000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 280220     /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.5/libgcc_s.so.1

b6a66000-b6a67000 rw-p 00007000 08:02 280220     /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.5/libgcc_s.so.1

b6a67000-b6a8f000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 145477     /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1.0.4

b6a8f000-b6a94000 rw-p 00027000 08:02 145477     /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1.0.4

b6a94000-b6a95000 rw-p b6a94000 00:00 0 

b6a95000-b6b01000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 689474     /usr/lib/libfreetype.so.6.3.8

b6b01000-b6b04000 rw-p 0006b000 08:02 689474     /usr/lib/libfreetype.so.6.3.8

b6b04000-b6b05000 rw-p b6b04000 00:00 0 

b6b05000-b6b16000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 230959     /usr/lib/libXft.so.2.1.2

b6b16000-b6b17000 rw-p 00010000 08:02 230959     /usr/lib/libXft.so.2.1.2

b6b17000-b6b1f000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 238615     /usr/lib/libXcursor.so.1.0.2

b6b1f000-b6b20000 rw-p 00007000 08:02 238615     /usr/lib/libXcursor.so.1.0.2

b6b20000-b6b23000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 28891      /usr/lib/libXrandr.so.2.0.0

b6b23000-b6b24000 rw-p 00002000 08:02 28891      /usr/lib/libXrandr.so.2.0.0

b6b24000-b6b2c000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 221631     /usr/lib/libXrender.so.1.3.0

b6b2c000-b6b2d000 rw-p 00007000 08:02 221631     /usr/lib/libXrender.so.1.3.0

b6b2d000-b6b34000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 263494     /usr/lib/libXi.so.6.0.0

b6b34000-b6b35000 rw-p 00006000 08:02 263494     /usr/lib/libXi.so.6.0.0

b6b35000-b6b5b000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 198463     /usr/lib/libpng.so.3.12.0

b6b5b000-b6b5c000 rw-p 00026000 08:02 198463     /usr/lib/libpng.so.3.12.0

b6b5c000-b6b5d000 rw-p b6b5c000 00:00 0 

b6b5d000-b6b7a000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 345738     /usr/lib/libjpeg.so.62.0.0

b6b7a000-b6b7b000 rw-p 0001c000 08:02 345738     /usr/lib/libjpeg.so.62.0.0

b6b7b000-b6bd7000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 300458     /usr/lib/libmng.so.1.0.0

b6bd7000-b6bda000 rw-p 0005b000 08:02 300458     /usr/lib/libmng.so.1.0.0

b6bda000-b6bfb000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 704622     /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08/jre/lib/i386/libjava.so

b6bfb000-b6bfd000 rw-p 00020000 08:02 704622     /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08/jre/lib/i386/libjava.so

b6bfd000-b6cc3000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 704653     /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08/jre/lib/i386/libmlib_image.so

b6cc3000-b6cc4000 rw-p 000c5000 08:02 704653     /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08/jre/lib/i386/libmlib_image.so

b6cc4000-b6d84000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 280185     /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.5/libstdc++.so.6.0.3

b6d84000-b6d89000 rw-p 000c0000 08:02 280185     /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.5/libstdc++.so.6.0.3

b6d89000-b6d8f000 rw-p b6d89000 00:00 0 

b6d8f000-b6e9e000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 194992     /lib/libc-2.3.6.so

b6e9e000-b6e9f000 r--p 0010e000 08:02 194992     /lib/libc-2.3.6.so

b6e9f000-b6ea2000 rw-p 0010f000 08:02 194992     /lib/libc-2.3.6.so

b6ea2000-b6ea4000 rw-p b6ea2000 00:00 0 

b6ea4000-b6eb4000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 202199     /lib/libz.so.1.2.3

b6eb4000-b6eb5000 rw-p 0000f000 08:02 202199     /lib/libz.so.1.2.3

b6eb5000-b6ed5000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 194894     /lib/libm-2.3.6.so

b6ed5000-b6ed7000 rw-p 00020000 08:02 194894     /lib/libm-2.3.6.so

b6ed7000-b6ed9000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 194888     /lib/libdl-2.3.6.so

b6ed9000-b6edb000 rw-p 00001000 08:02 194888     /lib/libdl-2.3.6.so

b6edb000-b6ee9000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 194913     /lib/libpthread-2.3.6.so

b6ee9000-b6eea000 r--p 0000d000 08:02 194913     /lib/libpthread-2.3.6.so

b6eea000-b6eeb000 rw-p 0000e000 08:02 194913     /lib/libpthread-2.3.6.so

b6eeb000-b6eed000 rw-p b6eeb000 00:00 0 

b6eed000-b6f01000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 561181     /usr/lib/libICE.so.6.3.0

b6f01000-b6f02000 rw-p 00013000 08:02 561181     /usr/lib/libICE.so.6.3.0

b6f02000-b6f05000 rw-p b6f02000 00:00 0 

b6f05000-b6f0d000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 303136     /usr/lib/libSM.so.6.0.0

b6f0d000-b6f0e000 rw-p 00007000 08:02 303136     /usr/lib/libSM.so.6.0.0

b6f0e000-b6f1b000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 488133     /usr/lib/libXext.so.6.4.0

b6f1b000-b6f1c000 rw-p 0000d000 08:02 488133     /usr/lib/libXext.so.6.4.0

b6f1c000-b7005000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 380944     /usr/lib/libX11.so.6.2.0

b7005000-b7009000 rw-p 000e8000 08:02 380944     /usr/lib/libX11.so.6.2.0

b7009000-b700a000 rw-p b7009000 00:00 0 

b700a000-b76b2000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 194564     /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3.3.6

b76b2000-b76f2000 rw-p 006a7000 08:02 194564     /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3.3.6

b76f2000-b76f7000 rw-p b76f2000 00:00 0 

b76f7000-b76f8000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 852036     /opt/opera/lib/opera/9.02-20060919.6/missingsyms.so

b76f8000-b76f9000 rw-p 00000000 08:02 852036     /opt/opera/lib/opera/9.02-20060919.6/missingsyms.so

b76f9000-b76fa000 r--p 00000000 08:02 259856     /usr/lib/locale/pl_PL.utf8/LC_NUMERIC

b76fa000-b76fb000 r--p 00000000 08:02 296625     /usr/lib/locale/pl_PL.utf8/LC_TIME

b76fb000-b76fc000 r--p 00000000 08:02 296624     /usr/lib/locale/pl_PL.utf8/LC_MONETARY

b76fc000-b76fd000 r--p 00000000 08:02 296627     /usr/lib/locale/pl_PL.utf8/LC_MESSAGES/SYS_LC_MESSAGES

b76fd000-b76fe000 r--p 00000000 08:02 259781     /usr/lib/locale/pl_PL.utf8/LC_PAPER

b76fe000-b76ff000 r--p 00000000 08:02 260101     /usr/lib/locale/pl_PL.utf8/LC_NAME

b76ff000-b7700000 r--p 00000000 08:02 296628     /usr/lib/locale/pl_PL.utf8/LC_ADDRESS

b7700000-b7701000 r--p 00000000 08:02 296630     /usr/lib/locale/pl_PL.utf8/LC_TELEPHONE

b7701000-b7702000 r--p 00000000 08:02 259785     /usr/lib/locale/pl_PL.utf8/LC_MEASUREMENT

b7702000-b7708000 r--s 00000000 08:02 266987     /usr/lib/gconv/gconv-modules.cache

b7708000-b7709000 r--p 00000000 08:02 296629     /usr/lib/locale/pl_PL.utf8/LC_IDENTIFICATION

b7709000-b7769000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 704609     /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08/jre/lib/i386/libawt.so

b7769000-b776f000 rw-p 0005f000 08:02 704609     /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08/jre/lib/i386/libawt.so

b776f000-b7793000 rw-p b776f000 00:00 0 

b7793000-b7aff000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 704603     /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08/jre/lib/i386/client/libjvm.so

b7aff000-b7b1e000 rw-p 0036b000 08:02 704603     /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08/jre/lib/i386/client/libjvm.so

b7b1e000-b7f35000 rw-p b7b1e000 00:00 0 

b7f35000-b7f4a000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 194731     /lib/ld-2.3.6.so

b7f4a000-b7f4b000 r--p 00014000 08:02 194731     /lib/ld-2.3.6.so

b7f4b000-b7f4c000 rw-p 00015000 08:02 194731     /lib/ld-2.3.6.so

bf949000-bf94c000 ---p bf949000 00:00 0 

bf94c000-bfb49000 rwxp bf94c000 00:00 0          [stack]

bfb49000-bfb4a000 rw-p bfb49000 00:00 0 

ffffe000-fffff000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0          [vdso]

VM Arguments:

jvm_args: abort exit -Xbootclasspath/p:/opt/opera/share/opera/java/opera.jar:/opt/opera/share/opera/java/lc.jar:/opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08/jre/lib/plugin.jar -Djava.security.policy=/opt/opera/share/opera/java/opera.policy -Dbrowser.opera.classpath=/opt/opera/share/opera/java/opera.jar:/opt/opera/share/opera/java/lc.jar

java_command: <unknown>

Launcher Type: generic

Environment Variables:

JAVA_HOME=/home/dmnk/.gentoo/java-config-2/current-user-vm

CLASSPATH=.

PATH=/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.4.5:/opt/ati/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/bin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin

LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/opt/opera/lib/opera/9.02-20060919.6/:/opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08/jre/lib/i386/:/opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08/jre/lib/i386//native_threads:/opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08/jre/lib/i386//client:/opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08/jre/lib/i386//classic

LD_PRELOAD=

SHELL=/bin/bash

DISPLAY=:0

Signal Handlers:

SIGSEGV: [libjvm.so+0x325bd0], sa_mask[0]=0x7ffbfeff, sa_flags=0x10000004

SIGBUS: [libjvm.so+0x325bd0], sa_mask[0]=0x7ffbfeff, sa_flags=0x10000004

SIGFPE: [libjvm.so+0x28a010], sa_mask[0]=0x7ffbfeff, sa_flags=0x10000004

SIGPIPE: [libjvm.so+0x28a010], sa_mask[0]=0x7ffbfeff, sa_flags=0x10000004

SIGILL: [libjvm.so+0x28a010], sa_mask[0]=0x7ffbfeff, sa_flags=0x10000004

SIGUSR1: SIG_DFL, sa_mask[0]=0x00000000, sa_flags=0x00000000

SIGUSR2: [libjvm.so+0x28c460], sa_mask[0]=0x00000000, sa_flags=0x10000004

SIGHUP: [libjvm.so+0x28be90], sa_mask[0]=0x7ffbfeff, sa_flags=0x10000004

SIGINT: [libjvm.so+0x28be90], sa_mask[0]=0x7ffbfeff, sa_flags=0x10000004

SIGQUIT: [libjvm.so+0x28be90], sa_mask[0]=0x7ffbfeff, sa_flags=0x10000004

SIGTERM: [libjvm.so+0x28be90], sa_mask[0]=0x7ffbfeff, sa_flags=0x10000004

---------------  S Y S T E M  ---------------

OS:Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

uname:Linux 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 #4 SMP PREEMPT Sat Oct 14 11:13:47 CEST 2006 i686

libc:glibc 2.3.6 NPTL 2.3.6 

rlimit: STACK 8192k, CORE 0k, NPROC 8191, NOFILE 1024, AS infinity

load average:0.42 0.25 0.14

CPU:total 2 (cores per cpu 1, threads per core 2) family 15 model 3 stepping 3, cmov, cx8, fxsr, mmx, sse, sse2, sse3, ht

Memory: 4k page, physical 1033572k(472908k free), swap 0k(0k free)

vm_info: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (1.5.0_08-b03) for linux-x86, built on Jul 11 2006 09:55:52 by java_re with gcc 3.2.1-7a (J2SE release)

```

----------

## Raku

 *psotnik wrote:*   

> wg mnie podobieństwa tu brak, xmms jest naprawdę leciwym oprogramowaniem, jak developrze uznali ze należy pozbyć się tego softu z oficjalnego drzewa widocznie tak powinno być, opera 8.54 jest o wiele młodsza. wg mnie wersja 9 jest jeszcze nie dopracowana. wystarczy pośledzić wątki odnośnie bezpieczeństwa, luk w wersjach 9.x zresztą moje osobiste zdanie. spytałem czy może komuś sie gdzieś zachował ebuild do wersji 8.45. nie krytykuje ze zniknęła ona z portage, tylko szukam ebuldu  nie wiem też czy na jakiś serwerze lezą archiwa ebuldow lub coś w tym rodzaju. nie znalazłem więc proszę o pomoc. Flash działa ładnie pod każdą wersją opery, inaczej jest u mnie z javą, co podkreśliłem.

 

Nie bierz mojego postu do siebie, bo nie kierowałem go do ciebie. Po prostu przeniosłem tu dyskusję z wątku o xmms  :Smile:  Pewnie zaraz burę jaką dostanę za robienie burdelu na forum   :Embarassed: 

co do starszej wersji opery: spróbuj sam przerobić ebuilda. Jak kiedyś robiłem z wersji 8.52 na 8.54 i chyba z 8.54 na 9.0, bo nie mogłem się doczekać oficjalnej. Sprowadzało się to chyba do poprawek w numerkach + edycja ścieżki do URLa, z którego ma być pobierana binarka. Możesz też poszukać na bugzilli - jakiś stary ebuild na npewno tam będzie.

a jeśli chodzi o operę i poprawne działanie: mi wersja 9 niezbyt dobrze działa z flashem 9 - nie wszystkie animacje się wyświetlają (czasami trzeba kilka razy odświeżyć zawartość strony, żeby wczytało animację). Może czas na powrót do firefoksa?   :Wink: 

----------

## psotnik

 *Raku wrote:*   

> Nie bierz mojego postu do siebie, bo nie kierowałem go do ciebie. Po prostu przeniosłem tu dyskusję z wątku o xmms

 

Ostatnio z braku czasu nie sledze dokładnie wątków na forum. 

OK Wracając do tematu. ebuilda nie znalazłem co tez zaznaczyłem w poprzednim poście, pół niedzieli na to zmarnowałem  :Evil or Very Mad:  oczywiście tez przerabiałem ebuild ale z wersji 9.02, a jako ze z tego tematu umie nic ciągle mi sie wywal emerge albo instalował wersje bodajże dla sparc   :Rolling Eyes:  Znalazłem jednak wersje do 7.53 ja przerobiłem niop i dziala  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Nie daje mi jednak spokoju dlaczego opera 9 sie wywala. Sprawdziłem na innej stacji gentoo bardzo podobną konfiguracja ta sama wersja sun java, ta sama opera i tam działa. Jedyna różnica jaką zauważyłem jest wynik polecenia 

```

java-config -L

*)      Sun JDK 1.5.0.08 [sun-jdk-1.5]

```

Na drugim hoscie jest podane pełna ścieżka. Ale z drugiej strony opera korzysta bezpośrednio z VM a nie z pluginow. ech złośliwość rzeczy martwych  :Rolling Eyes: 

```
 Może czas na powrót do firefoksa?
```

Od wersji 3 walczę z opera, więc stare przyzwyczajenia juz we krwi są  :Wink: 

----------

## Grosik

Tutaj mozna znalezc stare ebuildy do opery (i nie tylko): http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo-x86/www-client/opera/?hideattic=0

----------

## psotnik

 *Grosik wrote:*   

> Tutaj mozna znalezc stare ebuildy do opery (i nie tylko): http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo-x86/www-client/opera/?hideattic=0

 

DZIĘKI, nie wiedziałem, że takie archiwum istnieje, jeszcze raz thx.

----------

